# Chase 1986-2007



## cstp (Feb 28, 2004)

I want to say that my wife beloved Chase passed away today. We were both there of her. I want to say also that i never had a pet until i met my wife. Now i have Four cats and two dogs. We are going to miss Chase , Please pray for her. Thank[/img]


----------



## mrka_4_life (Apr 24, 2007)

o... im so srry about your lost


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Chase.... :angel


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

condolences! It is so hard to lose one we love.


----------

